# Project Runway 7: This Worries Me



## Jes (Jan 14, 2010)

All right.


Item: So, PR7, back in NY, begins tonight. I have decided that first assignment is: I must go to official show webpage and decide who winner will be, right off the bat, based on pix alone, and then give my evidence based on same. Read 'til end of message for finished assignment.

Item: Someone just sent me this interesting article:
http://tvwatch.people.com/2010/01/14/tim-gunns-new-project-runway-catchphrase/
(thanks to someone! You may out yourself or not)
hence, the title of this thread.

Item: Why must PR go head-to-head with REal Housewives trainwreck?! I'm unable to look away. Then again, one, or both, is repeated at 11 pm, so it's all good. Now I'm even willing to go work out, just b/c TV night will be awesome.

Item:
My choice for winner: lower left, seated, legs spread. Why will she be the winner? I've already told you: legs spread. Good fashion lets it all. hang. out. 

View attachment Project-Runway-season-7-cast.jpg


----------



## ByRoSwim (Jan 14, 2010)

I pick the gal in the top row wearing orange and pink because...........well, she is wearing orange and pink!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Project Runway is the only reason I wish I still had cable. ONLY. REASON.


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Project Runway is the only reason I wish I still had cable. ONLY. REASON.



Can you catch it on Hulu? Why not come over to my place? I know you like cats. And unwashed dishes.

Anyways, you don't need cable to complete assignment #1, so let's have it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Jes said:


> Can you catch it on Hulu? Why not come over to my place? I know you like cats. And unwashed dishes.



Cats.. unwashed dishes.. PR7.. I'm so there.

Hmm. I don't know how Hulu works but I keep hearing about it.. maybe I'll try to figure it out.

ETA: Girl in gray, top row, third from the left. Over sized top.. hair up.. nothing particularly special.. I feel an underdog/ugly duckling story coming on.


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2010)

I wonder which one is going to be the insane cryer? God, I LOVE the insane cryer!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 14, 2010)

I have to admit I only got addicted to this show last season. Always heard about it, loved the idea, but never committed to watching it. Last season I made it a priority. The best part about season 7 is its on right after my pattern design class on thursday nights so I will feel inspired from class only to come home and watch this totally awesome design show. I love it!!

I'm going to vote for miss feather chest, bottom row, second one in at the right. Not sure why, probably because I get to call her miss feather chest.


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2010)

MsSasha said:


> I'm going to vote for miss feather chest, bottom row, second one in at the right. Not sure why, probably because I get to call her miss feather chest.



you know, she was kinda my first pick. SHe looks fierce. Like a Black Widow. But I went another direction with it...


----------



## Paquito (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I'm pulling for the girl next to miss feather chest with the bob (bottom row, third from right). She looks like she'll cut someone while cutting out her dress pattern.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't understand her body position. From how I'm looking at it.. she has no legs. Someone explain plz.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 14, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I can't understand her body position. From how I'm looking at it.. she has no legs. Someone explain plz.



Leg's are unnecessary appendages that get in the way of the creative process. And I think she's sitting directly behind the girls sitting beside her on each side.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Leg's are unnecessary appendages that get in the way of the creative process. And I think she's sitting directly behind the girls sitting beside her on each side.



Ohh right.. see I thought the black things beneath her back area were her feet and I was like she is twisting in some weird ass position but now I get it.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 14, 2010)

My vote goes to Captain Stubing - who doesn't love a designer sewing for the HMS Pinnafore crew? (top row, 3rd from right)


----------



## Rowan (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree with jes...and in a close second...second from right standing.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 14, 2010)

It took one minute for the crying to start.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 14, 2010)

i tuned in a couple minutes late...

and the one chick who had the cannonballs on the chain....soooo stupid


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 14, 2010)

I. Love. This. Show.
...watching it Now. <3


[email protected] Richie


----------



## Paquito (Jan 14, 2010)

Of course I'm the one that picked Ping.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 14, 2010)

Ohmygod. I'm watching some of these designs, and I'm like "WTF?! *Facepalm* "


----------



## Paquito (Jan 14, 2010)

Predictions? 

Either the punk one with the red zipper or the purple printed one will win. I think that the lengthened snakeskin dress will go.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 14, 2010)

Of course there is another this season who speaks in the third person...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 15, 2010)

Jes said:


> you know, she was kinda my first pick. SHe looks fierce. Like a Black Widow. But I went another direction with it...



You choose the lady from Portland! Yay! Though, she's a total crier. I haven't seen her talk so far without tearing up. I'm starting to really dig Christine. Her love of color should be fun to watch!


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Leg's are unnecessary appendages that get in the way of the creative process. And I think she's sitting directly behind the girls sitting beside her on each side.



I think it's possible that this is one of them there staged pix, where they're photographed separately, or the photo is snapped anew each time someone is added. That way, they can each be removed as they are Auf'd by Heidi. Know what I mean? So the result looks kooky to our eyes b/c we can read something is 'off,' though we may not know what.


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2010)

SuperMishe said:


> My vote goes to Captain Stubing - who doesn't love a designer sewing for the HMS Pinnafore crew? (top row, 3rd from right)


Yeah...I saw that, and I simply didn't have the strength to investigate it. I mean... oy.


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> It took one minute for the crying to start.


Was it my choice for winner? My choice was the one who started an outfit 2 hours before, right? Did she cry? Who cried? Did I cry? I think I may have.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 15, 2010)

what is with the all the women with severe bangs/bobs? is this hairstyle to project runway what the faux-hawk is to top chef? 

um, the physical therapist lady will coast on by and make it to the top four. no other predictions at this time.


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2010)

MissToodles said:


> what is with the all the women with severe bangs/bobs? is this hairstyle to project runway what the faux-hawk is to top chef?
> 
> um, the physical therapist lady will coast on by and make it to the top four. no other predictions at this time.



good point about Ping. I don't know if I agree top 4, though. Remember the woman who marked her fabric with spit and also did costume stuff? She made it for awhile but not forever.

I think a lot of younger women have that look. Frankly, with that hairstyle and the severe dark Buddy Holly glasses and the similar body shape/size, and the Torrid outfits, I sometimes can't tell a lot of young Dims posters apart. Sorry, ladies. Take it as a compliment, you're all very nice looking. Even if I think you're all the same person.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jan 15, 2010)

I saw PR before I saw this thread, so couldn't do homework.

I like Portland, despite the crying, and aside from the fact that she's an Oregonian. I think she should have kept the first outfit with the pleated thing on the chest and reworked it, but oh well.

I instantly liked Emilio, and loved his dress. But Seth? I didn not like that dress at all, and it was beyond me why they said they thought a lot of people would like to wear that. It was like zipper cowgirl meets Roman shade.

And I didn't think the "chocolate bar" was as bad as they said- I actually liked the unexpected chiffon train.

From the portfolio stuff they showed, I'm very interested in what California comes up with. 

The teasers for the season at the end and at the end of Models look like this season is going to be HIGH drama! Wheee! Pop some popcorn and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2010)

File under Siriano, Christian.

Also file under: I Like It, But Either She's Standing Funny or Her Bodice is Asymmetrical!

Item: Our very own Christian Siriano made Christina Hendricks' Golden Globes dress, in which he put her own globes on prominent display. 

http://gofugyourself.celebuzz.com/2010/01/18/95836905.jpg

Color: Check
Style: Check
Construction: Check
No weird anatomical repercussions: ...Um...

Is it me, or is the dress not quite right on top? it makes her tittays look a li'l crazy. Not that there's anything wrong with that; momma's got crazy tittays herself. Oh wait, yes there is something wrong with that, b/c I doubt Christina's are weird in real life, they're just a bit weird in this dress.

I know she's standing with a dropped hip, but look at her shoulders: they're level. So... what gives, Christian?

Extra points to CH, for wearing bright red lipstick when being a redhead herself. Booyah!


----------



## Jes (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh, lord. Anthony. I do love a flamboyant gay man, that's for sure, but Anthongy is testing that love. 

His to-camera commentary on this episode is coming in about 4.3 times gayer than if he just held up a picture of him having sex with another man, y'know?

I'm looking forward to this runway show.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 22, 2010)

I prefered the more organic looking dress from the top 3 than the black dress, but the detailing was great and it looked expensive, so no bad blood there.

I think that the judges made the right choice with that denim dress, though I don't think it's fair that Jesus used ribbon extensively on his dress.


----------



## Jes (Jan 22, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I prefered the more organic looking dress from the top 3 than the black dress, but the detailing was great and it looked expensive, so no bad blood there.
> 
> I think that the judges made the right choice with that denim dress, though I don't think it's fair that Jesus used ribbon extensively on his dress.



agreed. And i don't think the 'denim dress' was constructed/sewn perfectly like Lauren Hutton said. ? 

I do wonder why they left the ribbon dress in, especially since the dude ended up in the bottom 2 twice in 2 eps, now.

In a way, I wanted the more organic dress to win. The designer was true to the fabric used and also made a great garment. But then again, the winner did something great with the burlap in that he frayed it. Not every fabric can fray that way, and so he really DID use one of the properties of the fabric too. I liked the pops of blue. 

Item: Next week looks like a bad situation.

Item: I'm not watching MOdels of the RUnway. It seems a little lame (I'm willing to be corrected, here) and also, I use that hour to catch the repeat of Real Housewives of Orange Cty. So my point is this: please, someone, do a recap here for me will you? TIA.


----------



## Jes (Jan 22, 2010)

Jes said:


> Is it me, or is the dress not quite right on top? it makes her tittays look a li'l crazy. Not that there's anything wrong with that; momma's got crazy tittays herself. Oh wait, yes there is something wrong with that, b/c I doubt Christina's are weird in real life, they're just a bit weird in this dress.
> 
> I know she's standing with a dropped hip, but look at her shoulders: they're level. So... what gives, Christian?
> 
> Extra points to CH, for wearing bright red lipstick when being a redhead herself. Booyah!



nobody? nothing? crickets? tumbleweeds? pro tip: when I say 'is it me' that requires an answer. My question is not a hypothetical one.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 22, 2010)

I want Ping to make clothes for me. I love her!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 22, 2010)

I tried Models of the Runway, mostly because it was 1 in the morning...you're better of with the Real Housewifes. They tried to insert "drama" into the show (younger models vs. more seasoned models) and it was unbearable to watch. 


And that chick's tittays been looking crazy.


----------



## Jes (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not sure why they hated Anthony's look so much last night. I thought the yellow was good. It's very popular right now...Maybe the skirt WAS shit, and I just couldn't tell. Black reads horribly on camera, especially in a dark studio and I can never see much of the detail when someone designs in black.

Who did that shitty little cocktail dress? THAT was a signature high-fashion iconic look? People, *I* couldn't urinated that dress in my sleep, ok?

And Ping? Oh, Ping. PING. 

Now, I need a rundown of the Models of the Runway, please.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree, it was finally time for Jesus to go home. 3 slutty dresses are just too much. Though I'dve been fine with Anna going home as well. 

The winning dress was pretty great, not too literal like most of the other garments. 



And as an interesting note, Tim Gunn is coming to my school in a few weeks. May you all be green with jealousy.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, I think the judges were right on this week. I thought Amy's dress was really good, and a great cut for her model. She deserved the win. I thought Mila's winning flying squirrel jacket from last week was abhorrent, but her star dress brought out her model's Serena Williams-esque fab side very well. So I'm ok with her for the moment.


Jesus has been tacky from moment one, it was time for him to go. Although the back of Anna's dress was one of the most unflattering looks I've seen on the show in a while. Doesn't bode well for her in the future.




ps: HAPPY, JES ??!!


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> And as an interesting note, Tim Gunn is coming to my school in a few weeks. May you all be green with jealousy.



I want to be Gunn with jealousy!

I'll be expecting you to attend, take photos and post. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> ps: HAPPY, JES ??!!


Well...it's a start.

but noted and appreciated.

Anyway, check out the extended critique on the runway
http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway#video
(lower right)


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm really disappointed by the lack of thoughts, ideas and snarky comments by my fellow PR lovers. What's up people??? C'mon Jess - you're slacking! I need my PR snark fix!!

:atiently waiting for outfit and designer reviews::


----------



## Paquito (Feb 14, 2010)

Well we had to eliminate four people to finally get to the good fashion. The top three looks were all incredibly strong, a three-way tie would be a great outcome. Emilio chose great colors, and that editing really elevated hte garment. Ben's dress is perfect for a magazine cover, the colors were a great match. It seemed reminiscent of Jeffrey's blue and yellow paint dress from Season 3, but more refined.And finally, Anthony gets out of the costume department. His texture and structure would look great on the ole' Klummeister. A very eye-popping color too, I'd notice that on a magazine stand.

I though Mila was a better designer than this - arrows to the crotch and flesh tones aren't really appropriate for a magazine cover (well, maybe not this kind of magazine). And Ana, did you really make shorts and shirt for a Klum magazine cover? Please use your head. Good construction or not, that's just bad judgement.


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2010)

SuperMishe said:


> I'm really disappointed by the lack of thoughts, ideas and snarky comments by my fellow PR lovers. What's up people??? C'mon Jess - you're slacking! I need my PR snark fix!!
> 
> :atiently waiting for outfit and designer reviews::



Look Super--if you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem. This isn't the JES School of Social Work over here. Did you complete the homework assignment a few weeks back (I haven't gone back to look)? If not, sit in the corner and think about your actions.

In other news, I loved the winning look. I thought the blue was gorgeous, and very Heidi. I thought the neckline was beautiful. And very photographable.

This is one of the challenges in which even I, who have no textile abilities of any kind, could've made better choices than 2/3 of the designers. Light colors don't read on a mag cover. Details in the bottom or the back of a dress are pointless. Grey is not a spring color. 

And Marie Claire won't ever be putting a shorts-tanktop-open vest combo, like one might buy at the WAL-MART, on its cover. Of that, I am certain.

What was she thinking? I mean WHAT?

At least the designer who was supposed to go went this time. Which made me feel good.


----------



## olwen (Feb 15, 2010)

Jes said:


> Oh, lord. Anthony. I do love a flamboyant gay man, that's for sure, but Anthongy is testing that love.
> 
> His to-camera commentary on this episode is coming in about 4.3 times gayer than if he just held up a picture of him having sex with another man, y'know?
> 
> I'm looking forward to this runway show.



Oh I like Anthony. I want him to win the whole shebang.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 15, 2010)

olwen said:


> Oh I like Anthony. I want him to win the whole shebang.



He's my fave as well. He just needs to keep out of the "costume-like" design and he will do well. He kinda reminds me of Chris March a lil bit.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 15, 2010)

olwen said:


> Oh I like Anthony. I want him to win the whole shebang.




He's my fave as well. He just needs to keep out of the "costume-like" design and he will do well. He kinda reminds me of Chris March a lil bit.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

I finally watched episode 5 today online. I agree with the judges' choice for the winner and can imagine Marie Claire making a very smart/eye-catching cover with Heidi in Anthony's design. I also thought Amy's and Jay Nicholas' dresses were stunning, though apparently not appropriate for MC's Spring cover since they didn't make it into the top three. On a different day with a different assignment, I think these would have scored higher. Also, Seth Aaron's suit was fly... and made in one day? Amazing.


----------



## Jes (Feb 19, 2010)

Why, oh why, do designers continue to do leggings for their runway looks? What a cop out. As one of the judges said yesterday 'it's a design competition!' Any lazybones can do leggings. Bo-ring. But yet every season there's someone who does them. Once, it worked--it was the Sarah J Parker collection, I believe, in which all the pieces were supposed to be under $20, retail. So, I get it. But everything else? NO.

I didn't hate the toilet paper outfits last night, though it was hard to tell what the little girl's outfit looked like, exactly. But yes, a scratchy bolero is not for kids. I think Seth Aaron had an advantage, in having a young daughter. I suspect it gives you an entirely different perspective.

Am I alone in not hating aqua and melon together? It's a bit 80s, sure, but the way the judges were going on about it, it was like it was a turd.

The pants? no. She looked like a reptile from the 80s, with that palette. I thought a pencil skirt with that detail, smaller though, might have been something whimsical. Of course, you want the child to be whimsical, not the adult, but still, it wouldn't have been boring. AND if any of you have ever seen the TOTALLY INSANE stuff Alex McQueen (RIP) put out, you know that fashion doesn't have to be staid. But anyway, I thought the girl's outift was really cute. Bright, colorful, fun. I didn't mind a blue sweater (it's hard to make a sweater, yo!) and a peach/coral skirt. That's the kind of stuff kids wear! Have you been to the Target to see the downscale stuff they sell there? It's all that kind of fun goofy pairing.

And can I just tell you that if one of my designs ended up on the cover of Marie Claire, I would probably get the vapors and pass out every day for a month.

Earlier this week, I sent a necklace of mine to the Mayor of a city in Arizona (long story, but she's running for re-election and my friend is her campaign mgr.) I sent her a design in 3 shades of Democrat blue and asked Ian if he'd try to get a shot of her wearing it for my website. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok, I'll admit that Seth Aaron did a great job. His adult top was really incredibly made, very interesting. You can see how the child would grow into that adult fashion. I liked the plum and black outfits as well, but they were too dark to really show the detail he put into it.

Amy. What was that? Honestly, didn't expect such shoddy choices from you. I didn't think the colors were bad (maybe it just looks different in person, because I don't get why the judges busted her balls about the color), but pants made out of multi-color scales? Did that seem like a good idea? A simple skirt made out of the petals with a simple black top would have been a vast improvement. 

I kinda dug the tissue twins. Removing the bolero and maybe adding some yellow or taking off some tissue from the adult model would've made it a top contender.

Did anyone else feel like they were on an acid trip when Mila made that neon pink and green dress for the little girl?

Well at least we got another filler out of the competition.


----------



## Jes (Feb 19, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Amy. What was that? Honestly, didn't expect such shoddy choices from you. I didn't think the colors were bad (maybe it just looks different in person, because I don't get why the judges busted her balls about the color), but pants made out of multi-color scales? Did that seem like a good idea? A simple skirt made out of the petals with a simple black top would have been a vast improvement.
> 
> I kinda dug the tissue twins. Removing the bolero and maybe adding some yellow or taking off some tissue from the adult model would've made it a top contender.
> .



uhm, can you please stop plagiarizing me, Free? If not, I'll put you out of this thread faster than Fred Flintstone put the cat out the window.


hahaha. Weird.


----------



## olwen (Feb 19, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> He's my fave as well. He just needs to keep out of the "costume-like" design and he will do well. He kinda reminds me of Chris March a lil bit.



Yeah, a little bit.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Feb 20, 2010)

Just watched the episode. I agreed with Seth Aaron as the winner. The coat for his adult model was killer, the hoodie for his little girl was very adorable, and right on for the challenge.

Jeanine's stuff sucked. I'm glad they put her out of her misery. She always looked in every challenge like she was waiting for the axe to fall. (Which I fear is her reaction to many things in her life, but I digress).

Now call me crazy, but I genuinely liked those pants that Amy did. I thought they were bold and fetching. Practical? Hell,no. But I'm a fan. I was more disappointed in what she put her child model in. I thought the grey leggings killed the skirt/sweater combination. Without it I think the color combo would have worked better.

On a side note, did anyone else think that the 2nd looks were remarkably polished and the designers noticeably unflustered about finishing for them to really have had just 1 day to pull them off? All the detailing on Jae's and Jesse's, Mya's jackets, etc. I wonder if the producers pulled a fast one with how they billed the challenge. I don't mind - I think part of the problem with last season was too many 1 day challenges, which kept us from seeing really well thought out designs - but it stuck out to me.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 20, 2010)

At least I don't talk during the show anymore. True, I do still hog all of the dip, but I'm taking the baby steps.


----------



## olwen (Feb 20, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Just watched the episode. I agreed with Seth Aaron as the winner. The coat for his adult model was killer, the hoodie for his little girl was very adorable, and right on for the challenge.
> 
> Jeanine's stuff sucked. I'm glad they put her out of her misery. She always looked in every challenge like she was waiting for the axe to fall. (Which I fear is her reaction to many things in her life, but I digress).
> 
> ...



Count me as one of those people who thought those pants would have worked better as a skirt - a short skirt or an A-line skirt. I'm also glad they got rid of the whiner. She just kept whining about being in the bottom and you knew her confidence was just shot and that she wasn't going to last. And the one who got booted right before her. I don't understand how she made it into the competition to begin with since she clearly had no understanding of how to design clothes for someone who wasn't shaped like a fashion model. She made a big deal about having to design a dress for a regular woman who wasn't a 34 23 34 or something like that. But I guess if she also didn't have much of a shape then conceptualizing clothes for people who do may have been hard for her, but man, fashion isn't just about what looks good on the runway and she should have known better. What are they teaching people in fashion school anyway?


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> At least I don't talk during the show anymore. True, I do still hog all of the dip, but I'm taking the baby steps.



Well, you THINK you don't talk during the show, but I still catch you WANTING to say things. But yes. You're at least waiting for the commercial breaks, now.

It's a start.

We're doing mini quiches this week. Don't be late. We do 30Rock at 9.30, so it's best to come at 9.25.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 21, 2010)

Jes said:


> Well, you THINK you don't talk during the show, but I still catch you WANTING to say things. But yes. You're at least waiting for the commercial breaks, now.
> 
> It's a start.
> 
> We're doing mini quiches this week. Don't be late. We do 30Rock at 9.30, so it's best to come at 9.25.



Oh yes, I have a comment that pops into my head after every snip of the scissors. But at least I have a smidgen of restraint. But only a smidgen.

I look forward to eating all of the quiches by 9.29.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 22, 2010)

Alright, so Tim Gunn came to my school today to discuss his experiences in the fashion industry and Project Runway, and talk about his books. I'll try to give as best of a summary as I can for all of you fine people.

So I had no idea how much Tim completely revolutionized the Parson's fashion program. Going into the fashion school, the programs were uninspiring and basically a high-class seamstress shop, according to Tim. Students had no fashion history classes, and only copied other designs and were critiqued by their teachers. There were no innovations: the students had no chances to find their fashion points of view. So Tim threw out the courses and changed how the students learned. It's such a crazy foreshadow to how Project Runway would work: at the end of senior year, they had a fashion show to showcase their points of view. The faculty was completely against him in the beginning because he was changing so much.

Well Tim met a lot of opposition. Petitions were signed, faculty outraged, and some of the industry's biggest heavyweights were calling for his dismissal from Parsons, mostly because he threw out the senior project of making a collection for the industry's top designers to make room for the student's showcases. But eventually, the Parson's fashion program got so much critical praise that the industry grew to love him again.

He's very down to earth about his success. He was terrified at the beginning of Project Runway (he even thought the show was a bad idea until he learned that they would use up-and-coming designers), and had no idea that he would be so successful. 

Some of my favorite quotes:

(Talking about having lunch with Diane Von Furstenberg) "The way she eats her chicken and couscous with her hands: it's very erotic."

"Santino: he's very talented, but he just doesn't know how to get along with others. He can really suck the wind out of a room."



So yea, it was a great lecture. Very interesting, and I know that you all would've loved to have been there.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 22, 2010)

Just had three more pictures.


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you for the update! And thank you for attending--I love the quotes you shared and the info about Parsons. I'll admit I know nothing about fashion school so that was interesting. And I like it when people admit how freaked out they are about stuff. Very human.

Unlike Mossystate, I can tell that the pix you posted are, indeed, different. Thanks for taking the time. I love how it seems like Tim coordinated his outfit with the podium and the scenery. And that gesture of his, with the hands out like: what is going ON here? 

I'm going to give you a pass for talking during the show. But you still have to bring a bottle of wine for this week.

ps: what kinds of questions did people ask him? Did he share any real gossip? I don't think he's the overshare-y type (damnit!) but sometimes people let things slip.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 23, 2010)

You're right! Great eye, Jes!!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 23, 2010)

Jes said:


> ps: what kinds of questions did people ask him? Did he share any real gossip? I don't think he's the overshare-y type (damnit!) but sometimes people let things slip.



Well everyone preempted their questions with gushing over Tim, which I understand. Some asked strictly about the fashion industry, like androgynous clothing and how race affects the modelling industry. Some asked about Project Runway, like what he thought about the sixth season (which he admitted was their slow season and LA was a huge mistake) and which season was the most innovative (season four, and he's never met a fashion prodigy except for Christian Siriano). He also told us that Meryl Streep is the one famous person he'd love to meet and make over, and that Cary Grant is his fashion icon.

He was a lot more open that you usually get with celebrities. He admitted he was terrified of heading up the Parson's fashion department, being on Project Runway, and writing his books. I was surprised that he had no fashion experience before Parsons: not even a designer. He even talked at length about his problems with Anna Wintour. Apparently he told TV Guide at an interview that he saw her being carried down flights of stairs by her body guards and then carried into her car so she didn't have to walk or use the elevator with other people at a fashion show. She tried to sue him for a retraction, but a bunch of people corroborated his story.


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> of stairs by her body guards and then carried into her car so she didn't have to walk or use the elevator with other people at a fashion show. She tried to sue him for a retraction, but a bunch of people corroborated his story.



This is my favorite story, ever. You get to sit next to Mama on Thursday night.

How'd he get a job at Parsons with no experience? Good lord. 

I guess we're getting off track, but no one else seems to mind, so explain that last point and we can move on.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 23, 2010)

Jes said:


> This is my favorite story, ever. You get to sit next to Mama on Thursday night.
> 
> How'd he get a job at Parsons with no experience? Good lord.
> 
> I guess we're getting off track, but no one else seems to mind, so explain that last point and we can move on.



Well apparently, he had a higher up job at Parsons that involved him fixing things. Like when there was a problem in a department, he'd be the one with the task to fix the issues. I think he was Vice-President or something? Anyway, they were having big issues with the fashion program at Parsons. The students were uninspired and the faculty was scared because the head of the department was diagnosed with a terminal illness, and the faculty had no idea what to do because the head had ruled with an iron fist. So Tim was tasked with running the department, as he saw what the problems were and had solutions. He admits that he was terrified of running the fashion department without any experience in the fashion industry. But he was able to implement programs that allowed students to find their own points of view (it even got to the point where students in other departments were switching to fashion). So after hearing that, it makes a lot of sense that they chose Tim for PR. He's an amazing mentor.

And if you could clear out some of your PM Box, I'd greatly appreciate it, Mama.


----------



## olwen (Feb 23, 2010)

That's awesome about TG. I love that Cary Grant is his fashion hero, but mostly cause I like his movies.  He's an awesome actor. I wonder what TG thinks about the way male celebrities dress today...I wish I could have been there. 

And it pisses me off that Christian Siriano is a prodigy cause he came off as such a douche on the show even tho his designs were pretty good, except for that one gold nightmare he designed for the plus size challenge. I hated that dress.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 24, 2010)

The beautiful girl in the lower right corner sitting like an elegant queen.......she looks so classy.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2010)

olwen said:


> That's awesome about TG. I love that Cary Grant is his fashion hero, but mostly cause I like his movies.  He's an awesome actor. I wonder what TG thinks about the way male celebrities dress today...I wish I could have been there.
> 
> And it pisses me off that Christian Siriano is a prodigy cause he came off as such a douche on the show even tho his designs were pretty good, except for that one gold nightmare he designed for the plus size challenge. I hated that dress.



I think most prodigies come off as douches. I don't want to say one HAS to be a douche if one is a prodigy, but the 2 might be married together for sure!

I really did like Christian. I really did think he was a fast worker and someone who totally believed in himself. He had a point of view and he was just...amazing, at 21. I mean really.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> The beautiful girl in the lower right corner sitting like an elegant queen.......she looks so classy.



I think this was your homework assignment, yes? A bit late, but that's all right. We welcome all, here in the PR thread. This is, after I yell at you, I mean.



Ok, it might be time for us to look at our choices for 'winner' and see who is already dead wrong. I know I am. How 'bout you? 

View attachment Project-Runway-season-7-cast.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Feb 24, 2010)

Already failed miserably. My darling Ping was the third ousted.


----------



## olwen (Feb 24, 2010)

I hadn't actually picked a contender I don't think. But now after getting a sense of who's who, I'm going with the black guy in the hat (cause I can't remember his name :doh: ) or rock and roll dude (I can't remember his name either).


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2010)

ZOMG! Remember I said my jewelry might be making another media appearance! It was on TV last night! WOOT.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 25, 2010)

Ummm why the hell is there a rerun on tonight? I was so looking forward to this week!


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2010)

I suspect few want to go up against the Olympics. It's not uncommon for a rerun to be subbed into the schedule.
I'm sad I missed the Real Housewives, but I am heartened to know that soon, the NYC cast will appear.

Sometimes I feel bad that I like trash tv so much but then I remember that I'm educated, and a productive citizen and I pay all my bills and I turn the sound on the tv up and grab a brownie.


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks to all of you for your congratulations on my jewelry getting another media appearance.



....


anyway, I was disappointed with last night's winner and loser. 

More to come.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Mar 5, 2010)

...and of course I'm glad about that! I actually took it as a matter of course! You know I wish you the best with your jewelry. Congratulations, dear!


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2010)

QuasimodoQT said:


> ...and of course I'm glad about that! I actually took it as a matter of course! You know I wish you the best with your jewelry. Congratulations, dear!



*fake modesty* Oh, gee, you mean me? Little ole me? Why you shouldn't have...

hahaha. THANK YOU.

You are very very supportive. I was just looking around the uh...internet room and giving a few others the stinkeye.

Anyway, did you catch the show last night, Q?


----------



## Paquito (Mar 5, 2010)

Emelio should have gone home. Really, that was one of the worst things in the history of Project Runway.


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Emelio should have gone home. Really, that was one of the worst things in the history of Project Runway.



yeah.... I mean, he gave up. And a bathing suit that won't work as a bathing suit doesn't fit the 'give us something that represents you as a designer' thing either. What was his accessory? I don't even recall. Metal noseplugs?? Oy.

I don't know anyone's names. But it seems like the judges were really speaking at cross purposes last night. They very much didn't want the materials to NOT look like metal. cf. not like Anthony's pretty dress (and it didn't look like a prom dress, MICHAEL). But they didn't like Jessie's (? right?) constructed, metal dress. So, ok, what? Even if Jessie's wasn't the best, and I get that, he did make something cool looking. It wasn't hte worst, I don't think. THEN, who do they pick as the winner? Someone who uses the materials and makes something that looks like it was NOT made from the hardware store. Well if that's true, why could't Anthony get some good words from the judges? I mean yes, I like ... Eddie? What? I don't know. The asian designer. His stuff was cool, yes, but it didn't look hardware-y at ALL. 

Finally, the woman with the screen dress and awesome necklace and that jacket--should've won. It accomplished both things--it looked like hardware but it also looked like fashion. It was magnificent, visionary and whimisical. It spoke to the designer's ethos and it looked very runway appropriate. I sense some foot-pedal going on here, ifyouknowhatImean. It was better than Mila's black and white (which was cool but...eh. It was no screeen dress and key necklace!) and Mila got a big wet kiss from the judges while the key lady got 'you can leave the runway.' 

NO.

I want to find TIms' blog and get his take on the winner. Someone find it for me? thanks.

ps: free--no need to hide comments. we're all grown ups and while spoilers are frowned upon, discussions of aired eps are fair game.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 5, 2010)

With the exception of Mila's black and white "dress" (I mean it was fine, but not top three material in my opinion), I thought that there was some good stuff last night. The outfit with the key necklace and the wiring was incredible and looked wearable to an event, and I thought that the top part of the trash bag dress was pretty innovative (it kinda reminded me of ribbon candy, and the belt was probably the best accessory). 

I thought Anthony got the short end of the stick. Yea, I wouldn't have thought that the dress was from a hardware store, but I don't think that's a bad thing. I could see it at a cocktail party. And I applaud him for not just grabbing metal sheets and molding them to the model's body.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, I saw it. I didn't think Jay should have won, as I don't think trash bags were supposed to be the challenge. Yes it was a good outfit, but it was basically fabric. I get sick of the "overcome the materials" challenges, because so many designers cop out and immediately go for the most fabric-like material. 

That's why I liked the paint-tray dress. I think for future challenges like that, they ought to go through and remove all that stuff from the store so they have to do the challenge. 

The key necklace was the best accessory to me, for the same reason. The challenge was to make a great accessory from hardware, not trash bags.

I would have been happy with either Maya or Mila winning this one.

As for who went home- by the same token, I was fine with them keeping Emilio (especially since his work has been stronger so far in general). Jesse copped out using big pieces of fabric-like items. Emilio tried to create using hardware basics. He deserved to be in the bottom two, but his vision was a dress- but who could have known that $150 wouldn't buy enough washers and cord to wallpaper the earth? Jesse realized his vision completely, and it was still meh. I choose unrealized talent over realized mediocrity. 

Boy, was I glad Alexis left the models, too! What a whiny convoluted thing she is, letting all her bitch hang out, then blaming it on "strategy" (gee, isn't that a handy excuse), then being surprised and sniveling that she's disliked.


----------



## olwen (Mar 6, 2010)

I was surprised no one attempted to make a dress out of duct tape. I really was expecting that and looking forward to an interesting end result, but I guess that probably would have been too easy.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Mar 6, 2010)

I think Emelio provided a lesson in the value of being able to talk bullshit on the runway. Instead of admitting that he had planned and executed poorly from the beginning, he pretended this had been his plan all along. Then he had a chance to persuade the judges that if they don't like it it's because they don't "get it". Better to be a misunderstood iconoclast than a fool. I'm still shocked the judges bought it though. Everything about that outfit was horrendous, including the hair. Vomit inducing. 

I was in agreement with Jae winning. I liked the overall look and styling. Mya's was really strong, but her coat reminded me of one of the replicant's outfits in Blade Runner. Not a bad thing at all, but it took the originality factor down just a notch for me. Necklace was spot on though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 6, 2010)

I. Am. So. SO. Pissed. 

He REALLY Should've gone home.
I mean, ARE YOU KIDDING ME?
KIDDING. ME?

A CRAPPY Make-shift "Bikini" that was poorly thought of in the beginning, then turned into an "OHSHI-" Moment in the middle, and turned out as a " I can't believe this poor woman has to wear this" ending. And he DIDN'T GO HOME?! Augh! AUUGH! I yelled at my TV. 


That was an EPIC FAIL right there.
Emelio, Dude, you FAIL. You just. FAIL.


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I think Emelio provided a lesson in the value of being able to talk bullshit on the runway. Instead of admitting that he had planned and executed poorly from the beginning, he pretended this had been his plan all along. Then he had a chance to persuade the judges that if they don't like it it's because they don't "get it". Better to be a misunderstood iconoclast than a fool. I'm still shocked the judges bought it though. Everything about that outfit was horrendous, including the hair. Vomit inducing.
> 
> I was in agreement with Jae winning. I liked the overall look and styling. Mya's was really strong, but her coat reminded me of one of the replicant's outfits in Blade Runner. Not a bad thing at all, but it took the originality factor down just a notch for me. Necklace was spot on though.



We may end up duking it out, Mule. And when (not if) I win, I'm going to make you wear trash bag leather pants. Oh yes I am.

I'm disappointed with Emilio's BS. 'I knew no one was going to make a bathing suit...' Yeah. Because they're not morons, that's why. Anyway, one of the judges raised an eyebrow I thought, when he was saying the 'kini was his choice from minute one, no? Then later, nina said: I didn't think it was that bad! Ew, Nina.


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2010)

So, have we all had a chance to see the Oscars work of our own PR Teddybear designer Chris March? 

After wearing a black number by March to the Golden Globes, she picked this white gown of his for last night's show:



View attachment meryl-streep-oscar2010-dress-story-240kk030810.jpg


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Mar 8, 2010)

Jes said:


> We may end up duking it out, Mule. And when (not if) I win, I'm going to make you wear trash bag leather pants. Oh yes I am.



I would welcome a new pair of trash bag pants. They will hang with pride right next to the pastel pants Amy made which I liked and the madding crowd disdained. The ladies of New York won't know what hit them.



Jes said:


> I'm disappointed with Emilio's BS. 'I knew no one was going to make a bathing suit...' Yeah. Because they're not morons, that's why. Anyway, one of the judges raised an eyebrow I thought, when he was saying the 'kini was his choice from minute one, no? Then later, nina said: I didn't think it was that bad! Ew, Nina.



I choose to believe that the Nina quote was the product of some excessively provocative editing by the producers. Like she was really saying the tuna salad she had for lunch wasn't that bad, and they just clipped it and inserted it in the montage so they would have a culprit for their machinations. (I love how am attributing everything evil in the world to the producers of a fashion reality show...) I have my problems with Nina, but I feel that bikini is exactly the sort of thing she would turn her nose up at the most. Am I way off?


----------



## Jes (Mar 9, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> but I feel that bikini is exactly the sort of thing she would turn her nose up at the most. Am I way off?



No, absolutely! I also thought it didn't ring true with her character. None of the judges like 7/8ths naked models on the runway and it was obvious to me that even they knew his singing and dancing was an attempt to get them to believe a 'kini was Choice One for him. 

But one of them (Nina?) said she liked how he pulled off 'The Barbie Look' (with the big hair and the hot pink).

You know, Emilio knew his model was 6 ft tall and he didn't buy enough materials? Moron.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

I Hated that Bikini, I mean, it was ATROCIOUS! 

It was an Epic Fail, in the world of fashion. 
It Not only looked like if one string were to be caught on something, we'd have a nude model. But it also just.. really, really looked like Elementary School "Arts and Crafts" day gone way wrong.


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah....one or 2 designers have done some macrame and it's worked, or at least been acceptable, but I kinda think that macrame isn't exactly high fashion. 

*shudder*


----------



## Jes (Mar 12, 2010)

does anyone think seth aaron is an amazing tailor and has an amazing ability to churn out good work every week w/o rethinking or fucking it up, but still just feel: eh, boring: about his stuff? or like...I don't know. Like 'oh, an 80s jacket with pointy shoulders. again.' Maybe I'm overstating it. It's almost like he's so consistent, which is very good, that i have the luxury of saying i'm bored by his perfection. 

Then again, I see what the judges like about him. Point of view, and all the stuff he's making could absolutely be in the same collection. He does a lot of black, and the shapes are similar. That works very well on the runway. Haphazard items in other palettes and styles always get bonged when Tim comes to do the 'housecall' before Bryant Park. 

I liked the winning dress ok. I mean, it was pretty. I'm not sure I got 'laughter' out of air, or that dress out of 'laughter,' but I did think it was pretty, romantic and flattering.

I'm also heartened that none of the designers who pulled 'fire' did orange or red!

finally--last night was a good example of the judges allowing me to see something i wouldn't ahve. When ... uh... Mila? no....whatever, the colorblocking woman--anyway, when she, who'd pulled 'earth' sent those separates down the runway, I thought they were cool and fashionable. Not the best by any means, but I got 'earth' out of it and liked it. But of course, it wasn't very impressive and 2 of the pieces could be bought, already, at any Macy's in the country. And the vest, while it had some visual interest, was just a vest. I shouldn't judge the designers by what *I'd* be able to make (b/c they're all good, then), you know?

ps: last week, i couldn't figure out what the term 'it looks like a cat in a baby sling' meant (from the previews); but last night, oh my god, what an apt description.


----------



## Jes (Mar 12, 2010)

oooh! go to Lifetime's site and see the 'extended judging' clip of the winner. DANG. They disliked it almost as much as they liked it! I couldn't bear watching the clips in which they totally dissed the designers--too painful!


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 12, 2010)

Jes said:


> I'm also heartened that none of the designers who pulled 'fire' did orange or red!



well i am DISheartened that they didn't do orange, red or even a blue or yellow! It's fire dammit not smoke and ash.


----------



## Jes (Apr 2, 2010)

Didn't like Emilio's gown (not sure there was anythingwrong with it,though)--just didn't appeal to me. LOVED ANthony's--fromthe get go. The design, the fabric,the color. It was beautifully done.

But some of the other stuff? Oh lord.

And why'd Maya bail? How awful! I think she was afraid she'd make it tofashion week and that all of her designs would look like she stole them. Shit, never stoppedanyone else! And she would've made a beautiful garment last night. What a shame.

PS: Monday night, back on BRAVO, Christian Siriano special. Looks to be deliciously crazy.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 2, 2010)

I heard that Maya quite because she didn't think she had enough experience since she was just out of school. Which doesn't make a lot of sense, since she's consistently done great work and never been in the bottom, something that few contestants on the show can say. I know she was bummed that she always seems to make 2nd place in the challenges.

Glad to have Anthony back though.


----------



## Jes (Apr 2, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I heard that Maya quite because she didn't think she had enough experience since she was just out of school. Which doesn't make a lot of sense, since she's consistently done great work and never been in the bottom, something that few contestants on the show can say. I know she was bummed that she always seems to make 2nd place in the challenges.
> 
> Glad to have Anthony back though.



Her argument doesn't hold water. It's a competition. And ... it's so ... I don't know. I didn't buy her answer,frankly. I wonder if we'll find out that some dude on the show knocked her up, like Anth...er....Jay...um, Ti... Seth Aaron?


----------



## Paquito (Apr 2, 2010)

Jes said:


> Her argument doesn't hold water. It's a competition. And ... it's so ... I don't know. I didn't buy her answer,frankly. I wonder if we'll find out that some dude on the show knocked her up, like Anth...er....Jay...um, Ti... Seth Aaron?



I think it might have been sexual harassment from Mila. I see the way she looks at Maya, talks about how much they have in common...


----------



## Jes (Apr 3, 2010)

Uma, meet Oprah. Oprah, Uma. Mila, Maya. I see your point.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, I doubt the reason she gave. There are always people who would rather have deniability. If she felt in danger of being axed, potentially evidenced by her broodiness over not winning a challenge, then perhaps she'd rather leave on her terms. Now she has some of the mystique of having the potential to have won, without having to prove it out. Bah.


----------



## olwen (Apr 4, 2010)

Maya quit because she just couldn't handle the pressure. Simple. I agreed with Emilio tho when he said it was a cop out, cause that's what I was thinking. She had an amazing opportunity and she just threw it away. Tragic.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I am glad that she left b/c I LOVE Anthony! Now if he can just open his mind a bit and make something more than a cocktail dress he will do a helluva lot better.


----------



## Jes (Apr 7, 2010)

i like anthony but i don't think he has what it takes. And seth aaron is very good at what he does but ... it can be a bit one note. He makes me think of ... the guy with the DETROIT tattoo'd on his neck. The guy who did the interesting stuff with the zippers.

anyway, did you all see Christian's special on Monday night. I was so impressed. Not necessarily by his work (though I liked some) but by him, as an individual. He was remarkably hard working and humble. He kept his prices low (something I do, too, for much of my work for some of the same reasons) and he didn't have a Diva complex when it came to his designs. There was none of this: Well if they don't like it, then they're idiots who can't dress well! None of it. He was aware that he was trying to run a business. I really enjoyed the program. Good behind-the-scenes view. I missed his old PR model though.


----------



## Jes (Apr 8, 2010)

this is what i don't get.

last week, someone (heidi?) said that THIS week will show us who is going to fashion week.

but...there are still 5. So unless someone is murdered AND someone else is out, that can't be true.

Panel?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Jes said:


> i like anthony but i don't think he has what it takes. And seth aaron is very good at what he does but ... it can be a bit one note. He makes me think of ... the guy with the DETROIT tattoo'd on his neck. The guy who did the interesting stuff with the zippers.
> 
> anyway, did you all see Christian's special on Monday night. I was so impressed. Not necessarily by his work (though I liked some) but by him, as an individual. He was remarkably hard working and humble. He kept his prices low (something I do, too, for much of my work for some of the same reasons) and he didn't have a Diva complex when it came to his designs. There was none of this: Well if they don't like it, then they're idiots who can't dress well! None of it. He was aware that he was trying to run a business. I really enjoyed the program. Good behind-the-scenes view. I missed his old PR model though.



I really wanted to watch this! I will have to catch it on one of the reruns which shouldn't be too hard.

I know what you're saying about his maturity and professionalism. He was on Oprah sometime many months ago talking about his shoe line for Payless and very much impressed me.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 8, 2010)

Jes said:


> i like anthony but i don't think he has what it takes. And seth aaron is very good at what he does but ... it can be a bit one note. He makes me think of ... the guy with the DETROIT tattoo'd on his neck. The guy who did the interesting stuff with the zippers.



Yes! Jeffery and Seth Aaron do have similar styles. I think SA is more skilled in his sewing and tailoring. Some of those jackets he's made have been amazingly put together.

I have a friend who covered fashion week and he said that there were 7 PR contestants that showed collections. Maybe they will do the same thing they did a few season back with Chris March and have 5 prepare and eliminate 2 before the finals.


----------



## Jes (Apr 9, 2010)

Jes said:


> this is what i don't get.
> 
> last week, someone (heidi?) said that THIS week will show us who is going to fashion week.
> 
> ...



oh lord, people...I did NOT like last night. At all. It was a trainwreck on several levels. 
BOOOO.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 9, 2010)

I freaking hate this stupid twist. It's a waste of time and cruel for the designer who gets cut at the last second. It's bad enough to lose and not be able to show at Bryant Park, but to have someone spend months stressing over creating a collection and work just as hard as their counterparts, just to get axed right before Fashion Week? Unnecessary.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I freaking hate this stupid twist. It's a waste of time and cruel for the designer who gets cut at the last second. It's bad enough to lose and not be able to show at Bryant Park, but to have someone spend months stressing over creating a collection and work just as hard as their counterparts, just to get axed right before Fashion Week? Unnecessary.



Exactly. I hate that they're doing this again.

I LOVED Emilio's dress last night. Everything else looked like something out of Alice in Wonderland to me, just way, way too costume. 

I hope to be blown away by Emilio's collection.. the teaser ads have me worried though (which is what they're meant to do I suppose).


----------



## Jes (Apr 9, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I freaking hate this stupid twist. It's a waste of time and cruel for the designer who gets cut at the last second. It's bad enough to lose and not be able to show at Bryant Park, but to have someone spend months stressing over creating a collection and work just as hard as their counterparts, just to get axed right before Fashion Week? Unnecessary.



agreed. it's just to spread out the show 1 more week and for the drama of it all. And i felt terrible for Mila. They usually do this move, when they do it, with 4 people left, and 1 is expected to be cut. But now, 2 were supposed to be cut, and I think Mila's expectation was, certainly that the :Mila, you're in the final round: was final and definite. There should have been some other way to tell them they were in a tie breaker. It's shitty to say the same to Mila as you said to the other 2, who are defs going to Bryant Park.
\
And don't even get me started on the freakshow that walked the runway last night.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 9, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I freaking hate this stupid twist. It's a waste of time and cruel for the designer who gets cut at the last second. It's bad enough to lose and not be able to show at Bryant Park, but to have someone spend months stressing over creating a collection and work just as hard as their counterparts, just to get axed right before Fashion Week? Unnecessary.



It is true that one will get cut but all of them technically get to show at Bryant Park....even Anthony and a few others. But only the 3 will be up for judging to win.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm also not a big fan of how they handled the episode. They should have just picked two to eliminate. 

I think it was a great idea the first time they did it, when it was between Rami and Chris Marsh, because in that instance both designers were at the top of their game. It was a true tiebreaker between two people who were both worthy, and potential winners. This time, it didn't feel like either Jae or Mila earned it, as much as it was handed to them. Anti-climactic.

I thought Emilio should have won, but I didn't love his dress as much as the judges. "Best dress of the season"? I guess. 

I'm picking Seth Aaron for the win.


----------



## olwen (Apr 14, 2010)

I want Seth Aaron to win the whole shebang too. I haven't loved everything he's made, but none of it has been boring.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 14, 2010)

olwen said:


> I want Seth Aaron to win the whole shebang too. I haven't loved everything he's made, but none of it has been boring.



I agree! I hope he wins. He has been very consistent with his pieces, has a fun edgy flair and also apparently lives about 20 minutes from me. SO yay for the local guy! I already saw some photos of their stuff at fashion week. It makes me VERY excited to see who the 3rd person is and to see all their work.


----------



## olwen (Apr 14, 2010)

MsSasha said:


> I agree! I hope he wins. He has been very consistent with his pieces, has a fun edgy flair and also apparently lives about 20 minutes from me. SO yay for the local guy! I already saw some photos of their stuff at fashion week. It makes me VERY excited to see who the 3rd person is and to see all their work.



Where did you see photos?


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 15, 2010)

I am pretty confident Seth Aaron will win it. That older lady drives me INSANE! I hope she chokes on a spool of thread.


----------



## Jane (Apr 16, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I am pretty confident Seth Aaron will win it. That older lady drives me INSANE! I hope she chokes on a spool of thread.



She's only three years older than Seth Aaron. Unfortunately that seems to be in 70's TV Sitcom years.


----------



## Jes (Apr 16, 2010)

Jane said:


> She's only three years older than Seth Aaron. Unfortunately that seems to be in 70's TV Sitcom years.



haha. Right!

Apparentl;y, from the previews, the final show in the tents is stellar. I'm looking forward to that. There's been lots of fug in those tents over the various seasons.

I agree with Mules--this 'run off' was stupid and unnecessary. 

I find it intersting that all 3 finalists are older, and have other careers (to a greater or less extent). This is a 2nd-time-'round for all of them. 

What did you think of the garments last night? I'm not sure I loved any of it. I mean, it was fine, but it wasn't amazing to me. 

Though part of me is glad that Jay's smacktalk exploded in his face. I get competition. I get thinking your work is better that someon else's. But I don't get his balls-out statement that Mila was nothing for him to worry about. Clearly, she made it through the whole season and she WAS competition for him.


----------



## Jes (Apr 16, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I thought Emilio should have won, but I didn't love his dress as much as the judges. "Best dress of the season"? I guess.
> 
> 
> .


i wanted to comment on this but just can't recall what i wanted to say. His dress really grew on me. Would it be worn on the red carpet though? Eh...

but, it was the only non-literal, non-costume-y piece (that was still good--unlike Anthony's) on the runway. Jay's military jacket came right from the ringleader and so did the other stuff--big jackets, top hats, etc.

OOOOH i know what I was gonna say:

I thought the gown of the dress was fantastic in the following way, though it took a 2nd viewing to realize how:

it looked like the big top! it had gathers and bunting just like the sides of the big top and was even trussed up like the entrance to the big top is trussed up with ropes.

That alone should have won him the challenge. Literal but also not literal.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm ten minutes into the first part of the finale (watching online) and changing my vote to Seth Aaron! Emilio's vision is way off here. Tim called it perfectly. There's nothing fresh about anything Emilio's got going on presently.

Seth Aaron's work looks much more promising.

Back to the show.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 17, 2010)

I was kind of disappointed that Jay didn't win the 3rd spot. I thought his pieces were a lot more fashion forward and very well made. Mila's was black and expected. I don't discount her talent but I think that Jay's garment were more of a WoW.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree Jay's collection was more fashion forward (or maybe retro of a different era - it reminded me of early 90's Thierry Mugler, just the clothes, not the accessories).. yet, I get why they chose Mila as well. The samples she showed were ready to be shown as they were, whereas Jay needed to pare things down some, likely on all ten pieces. There was just so much going on, even though so much of it was good stuff!

I'm not expecting to be "wowed" by Mila's collection. I liked the fabric and pattern of the silver dress she showed. Maybe there will be some surprises here and there. I don't know what Emilio is thinking.. not so impressed with his fabric design - at all or his color choices. If Seth Aaron manages to turn up the volume further on what they gave us a glimpse of this week (which I really liked, even if it was typical of his other work), he will definitely hit it out of the ballpark. 

Can't wait for next week's show!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 18, 2010)

Just a little addendum to my previous post - I could've watched a WHOLE lot more of Tim Gunn bouncing around on the trampoline.  

Also, my reference to Thierry Mugler was pretty random... lest it be mistaken I have any real knowledge of the fashion world, the early 90's were perhaps the only time I was in touch with what was going on there because I was a fashion student at art school for a short time. I remain overall, completely clueless.

Did anyone try the makeover generator on mylifetime.com? It is great fun!


----------



## Jane (Apr 18, 2010)

If you ever watched the Marlo Thomas show "That Girl" you saw Mila's entire collection.


----------



## Jes (Apr 21, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just a little addendum to my previous post - I could've watched a WHOLE lot more of Tim Gunn bouncing around on the trampoline.
> 
> !



wait, WHAT????

what did i miss? i watched but that does not sound familiar AT ALL.
??

was he in his socks? I don't know if i could handle tim just in socks.


----------



## Jes (Apr 21, 2010)

Jane said:


> If you ever watched the Marlo Thomas show "That Girl" you saw Mila's entire collection.



hahaha. LOVE IT!
and I loved That Girl. I was rather convinced I was going to grow up to be engaged to (not marry, just be eternally engaged to) a Donald of my very own.

DID NOT HAPPEN.


----------



## Jes (Apr 21, 2010)

Look.

Here's the sitch.

And it's a bad one.

Guess who won't be in town for the Finale?? (it's in 2 weeks yes? not tomorrow?)

DAMNIT.


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 21, 2010)

Just checked...its tomorrow...they will be having a marathon all day tomorrow


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Tim played on the trampoline briefly at Seth Aaron's house. Here's a little glimpse: http://tinyurl.com/27qxmqd


----------



## Jes (Apr 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Just checked...its tomorrow...they will be having a marathon all day tomorrow



wait--the finale is tonight? 

too lazy to googley,
jes


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes...tonight...i am so excited!!


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok I LOVED Seth Aaron's collection!! It was awesome...but I have a feeling Emilio will win, just cause he used a bunch of colors...even though they were ugly as poop.(except for the last dress, which was great)


----------



## Jes (Apr 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Yes...tonight...i am so excited!!



thank you!


Well. So, I like as many things as I don't like for each of the 3 collections so far. That's good. You want it to be a strong contest.

I will say that it's interesting that only Emilio did that last 'pop' with a gown though. Most shows end with a gown (sometimes even a wedding gown) so that was interesting.... I don't know how practical that piece was (the green gown) but it was visually arresting especially when worn by the black model with such beautiful skin.

I feel like Mila still needed a bit of an edge. Maybe some red tights or something, to not play it so safe. And I also want to say that at least once, I looked at a garment of hers and thought: really? we haven't seen this before? I mean, EVERYONE has shown a slouchy deconstructed tunic with a cowl neck. Everyone! Plus, she ripped off Seth Aaron's 'leggings with stripes that make them look like boots' thing (which was a brilliant idea, I admit).

And emilio's colors really were SOOO 90s. I don't think I'm ready for that yet. The 80s were bad enough.

I just don't know. I liked it all, but had some negative feelings about each, too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 22, 2010)

Yay. That is all.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 22, 2010)

I was torn between rooting for Emilio or Seth Aaron going in, but in seeing Emilio's collection, all I kept thinking was... I saw Hillary wear that on Fresh Prince of Bel Air. I did love the gown, though. I thought SA's collection was very strong, and definitely more sophisticated than his earlier work.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 22, 2010)

Going into the finale, I was rooting for Emilio. However, that color scheme was technicolor vomit. It reminds me of elementary school kid's drawings, where everyone has 5 favorite colors. So they color everything with bright primary colors. The bright reds and blues just gave me a headache.

Good for Seth Aaron, but I still think that Jay should have shown.


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 22, 2010)

I just really feel like they shouldnt have let Mila show. Honestly, everything I have seen her do this season was sooooooooo boring. Her collection was so typical of her. I knew she wouldnt win. Her clothes always put me to sleep, and tonight was no exception. I think I wanna have Seth Aaron's babies.


----------



## Jes (Apr 23, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I just really feel like they shouldnt have let Mila show. Honestly, everything I have seen her do this season was sooooooooo boring. Her collection was so typical of her. I knew she wouldnt win. Her clothes always put me to sleep, and tonight was no exception. I think I wanna have Seth Aaron's babies.



But the judges were so complimentary to her work! They went on and on in the private discussion and I thought she was a contender. And I realize that's editing--the producers want to make it anyone's game 'til the last minute, but I find that confusing. I never quite know why the judges picked the winner and that's something I'd like to know.

ps: hate seth aaron's longer hair. Fugly. If i was his kid, I'd be all 'daaa-aaad, you look stupid!'


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 23, 2010)

I was knocked out by that one turquoise jacket that Emilio did...it was gorgeous. Other than that, and the dress...eh. 

And yes, what the hell was up with SA's hair?


----------



## olwen (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahahaha. I wasn't the only one wondering about Seth Aaron's hair. Yeah what what up with that? It wasn't very flattering. But I looooooved his collection. I would wear every single thing he put out even the weird puffy dress. I was able to see how some of the pieces would probably look good on a plus size body without too much modification. Mila's collection was just kinda blah for me, but she had a few pieces I would wear. Emilo's collection...I kept thinking of that robert palmer video where all the women looked alike. That song just kept playing in my head. His clothes were boring and I also felt like the judges that it wasn't really a collection. The only thing that made them seem like they should be together was the color scheme which was like someone threw up a crayola box. The only piece I liked was the gown at the end. I'm glad Seth Aaron won, but I also felt like Jay should have been there and not Mila. His clothes may have been over worked but they weren't boring.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Apr 25, 2010)

Finally watched the finale! (busy week).

I was very happy for Seth Aaron. Deserved the win. Best collection, although too be honest I wasn't blown away by it like I hoped to be. Although that might in part be the way he styled the models. It was really striking the way he gave the models are war-torn, fatigued and harried look with the makeup. Although it really enhanced the Eastern European military theme he was playing with in a way that I actually liked a lot, it took my eye away from the prettiness of the clothes. 

(I also didn't like his new hair, but on the other hand he figured out a way to make the tight acid washed jeans he was wearing look sharp, which is sartorial GENIUS in my mind, so I give him a pass.  )


Emilio's collection...didn't like it. I kept wondering why they kept showing Raven Simone in the audience. Then I realized that Emilio's collection is what Denise Huxtable (Claire wouldn't have liked it) would have worn, so naturally they brought her TV daughter back to check it out.

Mila's was better than I thought, but still meh.


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Finally watched the finale! (busy week).
> 
> I was very happy for Seth Aaron. Deserved the win. Best collection, although too be honest I wasn't blown away by it like I hoped to be. Although that might in part be the way he styled the models. It was really striking the way he gave the models are war-torn, fatigued and harried look with the makeup. Although it really enhanced the Eastern European military theme he was playing with in a way that I actually liked a lot, it took my eye away from the prettiness of the clothes.
> 
> ...



Busy? I'm a bit disappointed with your committment, Mule. Still...thank you.

I did not see Seth Aaron's jeans. ANd thanks god for that. 

I thought the Color Me Bad(d) was such a mistake for Emilio. Don't forcefeed anyone the 90s theme. There may have been a few people who didn't see the 90s, but when you hand it to them on a plate with a name like that...It just seemed such a bad move on his part. After the whole competition, you would've expected him to know better.

However, I hate when people lose, so I was glad that everyone decided his work had retail appeal. I suspect that he'll do well for himself, even if he's not the next Alexander McQueen (which isn't a bad thing).

Finally--Faith Hill? What? I agree with model Cerri who said that most stars have stylists and just wear what they're given. I think having her as a judge was just...insulting.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2010)

Turns out that PR is moving to a 90-min time slot this season. And 3 contestants collapse on set and have to be hauled away in an ambulance!! ? (maybe filling that much time is exhausting! haha)


----------



## Jane (Jun 29, 2010)

Jes said:


> Turns out that PR is moving to a 90-min time slot this season. And 3 contestants collapse on set and have to be hauled away in an ambulance!! ? (maybe filling that much time is exhausting! haha)



I saw the small promo that was on last night, and honestly, it looked better than anything I've ever seen from them. Excellent use of colors, well framed, and showing more quality than I've seen on TV in a long time. Dammit, if this is about the art of fashion, it should look that way.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2010)

Jane said:


> I saw the small promo that was on last night, and honestly, it looked better than anything I've ever seen from them. Excellent use of colors, well framed, and showing more quality than I've seen on TV in a long time. Dammit, if this is about the art of fashion, it should look that way.



wait, a promo? DAMN, GINA! I haven't seen it. If you happen across it again, please share.


----------



## Jane (Jun 29, 2010)

Jes said:


> wait, a promo? DAMN, GINA! I haven't seen it. If you happen across it again, please share.



It was on Lifetime.


----------

